# Where does this contact come from?



## NoNiceTime (Nov 12, 2011)

I know its 90% silver and 10% cadmium. I am assuming it was removed from a bus bar. I never have seen one this large though. It weighs about 2.2 oz. Thanks

http://i43.tinypic.com/33or4uf.jpg

Sorry could not post the image in this post , it was too large


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 12, 2011)

That is like puting a rock on the table and asking where it came from. If you have the part's it came off of identification would be easier.


----------



## NoNiceTime (Nov 12, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That is like puting a rock on the table and asking where it came from. If you have the part's it came off of identification would be easier.



I just have the contact. Didn't realize a contact that size is so common.


----------



## Smack (Nov 12, 2011)

WHERE DID YOU GET IT FROM?


----------



## NoNiceTime (Nov 12, 2011)

A jewelry store


----------



## Geo (Nov 12, 2011)

ive seen many contact points that size.look for square D or siemens 440 V 3 phase motor start relays.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 13, 2011)

There should be several about that size in electric fork trucks.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Nov 13, 2011)

Where at in the fork truck?


----------



## qst42know (Nov 14, 2011)

> Where at in the fork truck?



That will depend on the manufacturer, just follow the very heavy wires.


----------



## Dr.Cooper (Nov 16, 2011)

What makes you think that's a contact?
This looks like a ingot with its absorption of oxygen at the surface.


----------



## Geo (Nov 16, 2011)

look closer at the bottom.you can make out where the solder line was. i think it looks the way it does from being sweated off the base from the backside amd nearly melting in the process.


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2011)

It also looks to me to be a melted ingot, maybe from many smaller contacts.

I have never seen silver in the old ford truck starter solenoids, I have repaired many of these, they were copper, two lugs and a big washer, many time I would drill out the rivets, turn the washer over clean lug surface with file, replace rivets with screws and nuts and reuse the solenoid. There may be some with silver but I have never seen one, and I have torn many apart over the years.


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 18, 2011)

lol, Fork, not Ford

Time for a new prescription maybe?


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes I do have some glasses, but cannot get used to wearing them, so I just squint my eyes. I guess it was fork truck that help me make the error, yes fork lifts do have silver contacts some around an ounce each.

sorry I will try and find my glasses.


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 18, 2011)

No need to apologize because you squint sometimes

Here's a tip..... Hold down the CTRL key and press the plus (+) Key a few times.
It will jack up the font size for you.
CTRL (-) will shrink it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 18, 2011)

Why do you think it is 10% cadmium? I have refined many hundreds of pounds of *large* silver contact points in my life - that's points only - no copper bussing. Some were larger than yours. In most all cases, not counting the ones with tungsten in them, the points were coin silver - 90Silver/10Copper - no cadmium. However, the silver solder that holds the point to the copper buss is likely to contain cadmium and, when you sweat off the point, some of the cadmium alloys to it.

I once bought about 150# (2 buckets) of *small*, relay-size, reject silver contact points from a contact point manufacturer somewhere in Kansas - points only - no copper base at all. About 5%-10% of the points had cadmium alloyed with the silver. As a bonus, the lot ran about 5%-10% palladium.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 7, 2011)

Couple of questions on older fork lifts. Weather permitting I'm looking at starting to pull a couple of Army issue Allis-Chalmer Electric Lifts apart. One guy in my area that is trying to rebuild one but he is being way too slow at getting back ahold of me. Anyone know anybody that needs parts before I dismantle and recycle? No silver buttons yet but just getting started. Thanks & have a great day.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 9, 2011)

Couple of parts in a box on the lift.


----------



## Geo (Dec 9, 2011)

are those large ceramic resistors?


----------

